# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ: فايز الشنبري -رحمه الله- إثر طلقتين رصاص أردته قتيلاً!..

## أبوالليث الشيراني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*المـوت حـقٌّ والبـريّـة رُحّـلٌ تفـنـيـهم اللحـظـات والأيـامُ*
*فاجعـل بقاءك في البسيطة غـربة أو عابراً لسـبـيـلـه إلـمــامُ* 
*عرفناه أسيف القلب, رقيق الطبع, إذا قرأ القرآن بكى وأبكى..*
*دمث الطباع, مكللاً بالوقار..*

*شيخنا: فايز الشنبري –رحمه الله-**أحد الدعاة المشهورين بمكة المكرمة!..*
*ومدرس التربية الإسلامية بمدرسة من مدارسها المتوسطة والثانوية!..*

*له زوجتان, وتسعة من الأبناء..*
*ومن العمر ثمانٌ وثلاثون سنة..*

*كان أول لقاء جمعني به قبل أربع سنوات, في معتكف جامع الهدى بالرصيفة, الجامع الذي كان يؤمه ويخطب فيه فضيلة الشيخ: فيصل بن جميل غزاوي _ إمام المسجد الحرام حالياً_..*

*كان يؤمنا في صلاة القيام أحيانا, والفجر أيضاً ..*
*فيهزّ بقراءته القلوب, ويحملها لعالم أخروي, بعيد عن سفاسف الدنيا وملهياتها ..*

*وفي آخر ليلة من ليالي رمضان ذلك العام وجدناه يراجع القرآن الكريم, فتوجهت إليه أنا وبرفقتي نزرٌ من الإخوة, وسلمنا عليه, ثم طلبنا منه بعض النصائح قبل أن نفارقه, ونفارق معه شهر رمضان!..*
*فطلب من كل منا أن يعرف بنفسه, ثم عرف بنفسه, وبدأ يوجه سؤالاً لنا عن شعورنا ونحن نفارق رمضان, شهر الخير والغفران.. وبعد أن انتهينا من كلامنا, صبّ علينا رضابا من معينه العذب, فخلب الألحاظ والقلوب, وأرسل للأفئدة أشعة من نور سماويّ, قربها من بارئها, وحواها بنميره العذب الزلال!..*

*كان رحمه الله دائم المراجعة والاستذكار للقرآن الكريم, حريصاً على تطبيق السنة في الصلاة.. لا يحيد عنها طرفة عين, ولا ينأى عنها لمح بصر -ما استطاع- !..*

*زرناه في بيته يوم عيد الفطر, فرحب بنا خير ترحيب, وآوانا بقلبه الواسع, وصدره الرحب, وابتسامته الدائمه, وانبساطه بنعم الله وفضله..*
*كلما رأيته ذكرني بالله, ونقلني من غيابات الدنيا الفانية, إلى سماءات العلا الباقية!..*

*ومرت الأيام تلو الأيام, وفي كل عام أقابله في المعكتف كعادته..*


*إلى أن حلّ عشاء يوم الأحد الموافق 14/6/1430هـ, حيث اتصل على أحد الإخوة طالباً منه اللقاء, فرحب بذلك, واقترح على الشيخ أن يذهبا لشرب شيء من لبن النوق التي للشيخ, لكنه أبى وأخبر هذا الأخ أنه يشعر بشيء من الضيق النفسي, وأنه يفضل الذهاب سوياً لشرب شيء من العصيرات..*
*خرجا سويّاً!.. وتقابلا مع أحد المشايخ الذين كانوا ملازمين له, حيث يراجعون القرآن الكريم سويّاً, ويتدراسون العلم.. ودار الحديث بينهم في أمور منها طلبه إكمال الدراسات العليا!.. ثم كان ختام اللقاء مراجعة للقرآن الكريم, حيث يوجه كل منهم سؤالاً ويجيب الآخر, كي يُعرف مقدار تثبته من حفظ القرآن الكريم..*
*ووصل الشيخ فايز –رحمه الله- آيات عن الموت, فصار يكررها بصوت خاشع, وكأنه يوحي بشيء!..* 
*ثم دار الحديث بينهم عن الدنيا الفانية, والدار الباقية...*
*وسأل الأخ الشيخ عن علاقاته مع الناس, فحمد الله وأخبره أنه لا توجد بينه وبين أحد من الخلق أية مشاحنة!..*
*ثم انفض الاجتماع بينهم على أمل اللقاء!..*
*وقفل كل منهم راجعاً, وتوجه الشيخ –رحمه الله- إلى بيته حيث قابل ابنته الصغيره والتي لها من العمر خمس سنين, فصار يقبلها ويسلم عليها بعد كل هنيهة..*
*ثم أقبل اليوم , يوم الاثنين الموافق 15/6/1430هـ, حيث أصبح الشيخ صائماً.. وتوجه لمدرسته التي يدرس فيها بحيّ الزاهر بمكة.. وهو لا يعلم ماذا يخبئ له القدر!..*
*وحين بانت للكون غزالة الضحى, توجه الشيخ لمصلى المدرسة, وشرع في صلاة الضحى, وهو في صلاته .. يدخل المدرسة شاب ثلاثيني يسأل عن الشيخ فايز, فقيل له: ستجده في حجرة المدرسين, فتوجه لها؛ لكنه لم يجده, فقيل له: لعلك تجده في المصلى!,, وهو في طريقه للشيخ, كان الشيخ قد أنهى صلاته وبدأ في صعود الدرج, ففوجئ بهذا الرجل يقابله, ولم يكن أحد موجودا تلك اللحظة غيرهما, إلا أنه سُمع علوّ صوت في الكلام بينهما وهمهمة لم تُفهم!.. ثم أخرج هذا الشاب من جيبه سلاحاً (مسدسا), وأطلق على الشيخ ثلاث طلقات قُرب كُلاه.. ودوى الصوت أرجاء المدرسة!..*
*حيث اجتمع الطلاب والمدرسون, فرأوا الشيخ ينازع سكرات الموت, ووجدوا الشاب واقفاً..*
*فجاء أحدهم ولطم الشاب وهم في حالة ذهول, فصرخ الشاب وقال لهذا المعلم: تذهب وإلا ألحقتك به!..*
*وساد الصمت لحظة, ثم صعد الشاب لغرفة الوكيل, وجلس بها, والكل ينظر مذهولاً!..*
*ثم قال بعدها: اتصلوا على السلطات!..*
*فجاءت السلطات بعد أن تم البلاغ, وكان الشيخ رحمه الله قد فاضت روحه..*
*وتم القبض على الجاني, وهو من الذين يعانون من المس, حيث أن الشيخ كان يقرأ عليه دائماً, وهو أخ لصديق حميم للشيخ..* 
*وكما أكدّ ذلك الشيخان: سعود بن بركي المسعودي, وعبد الله بن منيع العبدلي, في مهاتفة مع الشيخ: عبدالحفيظ بن عثمان القاضي [إمام وخطيب جامع المنشاوي بمكة بحي الرصيفة], أن سبب القتل كما يظهر تأثير المس على هذا الشاب, وتأجيج الشيطان على هذا الشيخ القارئ الذي يحاول إخراجه من هذا الشابّ..*
*ولا زالت التحقيقات من السلطات الأمنية جارية, ولا زالت جنازة الشيخ –رحمه الله- لم يصلى علها ولم تدفن بعد, حتى يتم الانتهاء من التحقيق..*
*وقد ذُهب به إلى مستشفى الزاهر بمكة, ثم حول لمستشفى الششة!..*
*وهو الآن يرقد في ثلاجة الموتى..*

*ومن الأمور العجيبة أن أخ القاتل وجماعته من محبي الشيخ, والمتواصلين معه..*
*وكان لهذه الحادثة أثرٌ كبيرٌ في نفوسهم ونفوس ذويهم!..*
*كذلك من الأمور أن اثنان من أبناء الشيخ أحدهما في الصف الثالث الثانوي, والآخر في المرحلة المتوسطة, من طلاب المدرسة التي يدرس فيها الشيخ!..*

*رحمه الله, فقد كان قدوة للمربي والمعلم والقارئ والداعية!..*

*كان دائماً يتمنى الشهادة, وهاهي قد بلغته –إن شاء الله- ..*


*يتبع –إن شاء الله-*
*أبو الليث الشيراني*
*مكة المكرمة*
*الاثنين 15/6/1430هـ* 
 *ملاحظة: الخبر نشر في الشبكة, عن طريق (سبق) و(بناء) وغيرها من المنتديات والمواقع, ولكن الكائن هنا أصح خبر وأثبت في هذا الأمر.. فلا يعول على غيره..* 
 *يرجى ذكر المصدر عند النقل.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

خبر مؤسف ، وقصة مؤلمة ، 
اللهم ارحمه اللهم اغفر له اللهم تجاوز عنه 
لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

أي ألم يعتصر أحبابه وذويه ، وأي مصيبة باتت الليلة في أهل بيته

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

جزاك الله خيراً , أخي الفاضل!..

إضافة:

يذكر أحد الطلاب الذين حضروا الحادثة, أن الشيخ لما أطلقت عليه الطلقة الأولى نزف دمه من فمه وأنفه وهو متشحط في دمه ,, فأراد القيام, لكن القاتل أطلق الطلقة الثانية!,, ثم أقبل عليه هذا الطالب وجلس يضع يده على أماكن نزف الدم , ولكن أنى له أن يوقفه!..
فقال القاتل لهذا الطالب: اذهب عنه وإلا لحقت به, لكن الطالب أبى ذلك, وجلس يحاول منع الدم من الدفق!..
وهذا بمشهد من الطلاب!..

وحضر هذا المشهد ابنه الأكبر -أعانه الله-..

فليهم الباري أهله وذويه الصبر والثبات والسلوان!..

----------


## الحافظة

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله ... حادثة مؤلمة جداااا .. اللهم ارحمه واغفر له ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ..
... أسأل الله أن يصبر أهله وولده ويجزيهم خير الجزاء على هذا المصاب ...

----------


## زكـريـااءُ

رحمه الله وغفر له ...

----------


## زكـريـااءُ

رحمه الله وغفر له ...
 هل للشيخ  تلاوة مسجلة بصوته ؟

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

رحمه الله ... أود أن أرى ترجمة موثقة لذلك الشيخ فهو من علماء القرن 15 وأنا أترجم لهم فهل يتوفر المصدر أخي

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

الحافظة:
حقاً, هي كما قلتِ!..
غفر الله له ورحمه .. وجزيتِ خيراً.

زكرياآءُ:
رحمه الله, وغفر له ولنا, وألحقنا بركب الصالحين!..
وللشيخ بعض المقاطع المسجلة, والموجودة الآن غير واضحة تماماً, ولكن؛ بإذن الله سآتيك بما هو واضح, فانتظرني!..

أبو الطيب المتنبي:
جزيت خيراً, وأما عن ترجمته فلا أظنك تجدها موثقة في كتاب معين, فالشيخ لم يكن بتلك الشهرة!.. لكن؛ لك أن تلتقي بأهله وذويه وتأخذ الترجمة منهم مشافهة!..

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

وهذا رابط الخبر في جريدة عكاظ السعودية مع اختلافه قليلاً عما هو هنا:

http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/2009...0609283547.htm

وهنا أيضاً في جريدة الوطن السعودية:

http://www.alwatan.com.sa/news/newsd...5408&groupID=0

مع تصرف منهم وتلفيق وكذب!.. كعادة صحفنا وجرائدنا في المصداقية!..

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

كان بعض الاخوة يخبرني دوماً عن الشيخ فايز الشنبري رحمه الله تعالى وأنه رجلٌ معلَّقٌ قلبه بالله تعالى وأنك لن تجلس معه إلا ويَرِقُّ قَلبُك لما تفيض به شفتاه من التذكير بالله واليوم الآخر، وحرصه على الوقت حتى أخبرني هذا الأخ أنهم جلسوا معه ذات يوم فاقترح عليهم أن يستغلوا وقتهم بسماع بعض أشرطة التفسير للشيخ المفسِّر عبدالرحمن السديس -فَرَّجَ الله عنه- فاستمعوا للدرس وقتاً طويلاً يقارب الساعتين ، وكم كنت أتمنى الجلوس معه رحمه الله تعالى غير أن قدر الله سابق ، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . نسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر له وأن يرحمه وأن يسكنه الجنة.

----------


## الزياني

رحم الله الشيخ فايز الشنبري رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته وألهم أهله وذويه وأحبابه الصبر والسلوان وإننا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .
لقد عرفته عن قرب رجل يحب الخير للناس ويحب الدعوة إلى الله ولا يتوانى في الدعوة ونفع الناس ولا يحتقر شيئا من الخير أن يعين به الناس ويوجههم إليه فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة .
قد كنت نسقت معه درساً شهرياً عندنا لجماعة المسجد - كأنها كلمات - فلم يمانع من ذلك ورفعنا الأوراق إلى المكتب التعاوني ومركز الدعوة وإلى الآن لم تأت الموافقة.
وكان كلما رآني وقلت له : لنا عليك حق يا شيخ وأنت وعدتنا بكلمة يبتسم رحمه الله ويقول إن شاء الله اتصل علي هذا الأسبوع.
وكان حريصاً على حضور مجالس العلم وحلقات العلماء فلقد رأيته في دروس الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله مواظباً عليها .
فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة .

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

هذه بعض التعديلات, على وهم وقع من الناقل:
1/ للشيخ عشرة من الأبناء لا تسعة!. أكبرهم ابنه: أنس.
2/ الشيخ العبدلي كانت مهاتفته بالشيخ سعود بن بركي المسعودي الذي أوصل الخبر للشيخ عبد الحفيظ القاضي.

----------


## ابو بردة

*اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ وَارْحَمْهُ وَعَافِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنْهُ وَأَكْرِمْ نُزُلَهُ* 
*وَوَسِّعْ مُدْخَلَهُ وَاغْسِلْهُ بِالْمَاءِ وَالثَّلْجِ وَالْبَرَدِ* 
*وَنَقِّهِ مِنْ الْخَطَايَا كَمَا نَقَّيْتَ الثَّوْبَ الْأَبْيَضَ مِنْ الدَّنَسِ* 
*وَأَبْدِلْهُ دَارًا خَيْرًا مِنْ دَارِهِ* 
*وَأَهْلًا خَيْرًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ* 
*وَزَوْجًا خَيْرًا مِنْ زَوْجِهِ*
*وَأَدْخِلْهُ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَعِذْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ ومِنْ عَذَابِ النَّارِ*

----------


## مهدي صالح

رحمه الله رحمةً واسعة 
كان أحد أقاربي و هو من طلابه يتحدث ويثني عليه كثيراً 
و يقول - إن شاء الله - إن أتيتَ إلى مكة سنقابل الشيخ و كنتُ في شغف للقائه من كثرة ما يحدثني عنه و عن إيمانه و أخلاقه و عنايته بكتاب الله و نصحه و لطافته و سعي في أعمال الخير ..

و الله لا نحزن 

صائم 
بعد أن فرغ من الصلاة مباشرة 

و نسأل الله له الشهادة 

لنحزن على أحوالنا ..
أسأل الله أن يكتب له الفردوس الأعلى في الجنة  و أن يجنعما به هناك هناك عنده سبحانه 

ملاحظة :
حدّثني من رأى صلاة الشيخ .. أن الشيخ أطال الصلاة جداً أطال السجود حتى شككنا 


رحمة الله عليه و على جميع أموات المسلمين 

آمين آمين 
آمين

----------


## بن نعمان

رحمه الله وغفر له وأسكنه أعلى جنانه

----------


## الزياني

سيصلى على الشيخ مغرب اليوم الثلاثاء بالحرم المكي الشريف والدفن سيكون في مقبرة المعلاة .رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

سبقتني أخي الزياني ..

نعم سيصلى عليه بإذن الله مغرب اليوم بالحرم المكي ..

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أحدهم يعرف الشيخ شخصيا, وذكر أن الشيخ من الأشراف [آل البيت], وأن الشيخ: محمد المختار الشنقيطي كان إذا لقيه قبل رأسه!..

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

صلي على الشيخ اليوم المغرب بالمسجد الحرام ..

وقد صلى عليه فضيلة الشيخ: ماهر المعيقلي!..


وحضر الجنازة جمع غفير لم يُتوقع حضوره!..

وقد تأخرت الجنازة عن المقبرة لقبيل العشاء , بسبب زحام السيارات ..

وحضر من المشايخ وطلاب العلم وطلابه بالمدرسة أيضاً ..

وممن رأيته حضر من المشايخ: 
1/ الشيخ: أحمد بن عمر الحازمي.
2/ الشيخ: علي بن عبد الخالق القرني.
3/ الشيخ: عبد الرحمن جميل قصاص.
4/ الشيخ: عبد الحفيظ بن عثمان القاضي.
5/ الشيخ: فيصل بن جميل غزاوي.

وغيرهم ممن أعرف رسمهم ولا أعرف أسماءهم من المشايخ!..

كما حضرت بعض الصحف السعودية, ووثقت الجنازة بالتصوير!..


نسأل الله أن يتغمده برحمته ..

----------


## ماهر الفحل

اللهم ارحمه وتجاوز عنه وارزق أهله الصبر والشكر

----------


## الورقات

خبرٌ مؤلـــــم !! ما مر شهر على موت الوهيبي حتى نُفجع بغيره من الصالحين! 




> و الله لا نحزن  
> صائم 
> بعد أن فرغ من الصلاة مباشرة  
> و نسأل الله له الشهادة  
> لنحزن على أحوالنا ..




صدقت يا أخي 
 سبحان الله .. ما أعظم تفاوت الناس عند خروجهم من الدنيا (( انظر كيف فضلنا بعضهم على بعض .. وللآخرة أكبر درجات وأكبر تفضيـلا )) !

الله يرحما ويرحم أموات المسلمين

----------


## الفهد

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .... لا حول ولا قوة إلاَّ باللهِ

----------


## حكاية الزمان

لا حول ولا قوّة إلا بالله ..

رحم الله الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جنّاته ..

حادثة مفجعة فعلاً .. والحمد لله على كلّ حال ..

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

> أحدهم يعرف الشيخ شخصيا, وذكر أن الشيخ من الأشراف [آل البيت], وأن الشيخ: محمد المختار الشنقيطي كان إذا لقيه قبل رأسه!..


 صدقت وقد بلغني ذلك أيضاً

----------


## أبو عابد المكي

أرسل إلي أحد الإخوة الأفاضل و نحن في مقبرة المعلاة نريد دفن الشيخ فايز هذه الرسالة 
(أهيب به من منظر !
تأمل قول الإمام أحمد : قولوا لأهل البدع بيننا وبينكم يوم الجنائز . ) 
و من أراد رؤية الشيخ فايز و هو يلقي كلمة فعليه بهذا الرابط

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

صدقت والله أخي أباعابد المكي!..

أما بالنسبة لمقطع اليوتيوب فقد وضعته قبل فترة في هذا الموضوع , ولكن الإدارة قامت مأجورة بحذفه بسبب احتواء اليوتيوب غالباً على مقاطع سيئة!..

لهذا, سأحمله وأضعه منعزلاً في رابط آخر بإذن الله بعد قليل!..

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

*المعلم الشنبري إلى مثواه الأخير**

*


*عبد الله الذبياني ـ مكة المكرمة*
*ودع آلاف من الطلاب والتربويين مساء أمس، بالبكاء والدموع المعلم فايز الشنبري إلى مثواه الأخير في مقابر المعلاة في مكة المكرمة، بعد مضي 33 ساعة على مقتله في مقر عمله، وبين طلابه البارحة الأولى بثلاث رصاصات أنهت حياته.*
*وحرص نحو 1500 مشيع من الطلاب والمعلمين على وداع المعلم الذي شهد له جميعهم بالخير والصلاح، وأصروا على حضور مراسم الدفن لتقديم واجب العزاء.*
*وكانت جموع المصلين في المسجد الحرام قد أدت صلاة الميت على الشنبري عقب صلاة المغرب، وشاركت أعداد كبيرة من أهل وأقارب وزملاء وأصدقاء الفقيد وعدد كبير من التربويين في تشييع الشنبري ومن بينهم؛ مدير عام التربية والتعليم في منطقة مكة المكرمة بكر بصفر، مدير التربية والتعليم في محافظة جدة عبد الله الثقفي، مدير التربية والتعليم في محافظة الطائف محمد سعيد أبو رأس، ومدير التربية والتعليم للبنات في منطقة مكة المكرمة حامد السلمي.*
*وكان المعلم فايز الشنبري قد اختبر طلابه في مادة القرآن الكريم واستودعهم في نهاية الحصة، وتوجه لصلاة الضحى قبل أن يتعرض للغدر وهو داخل المدرسة البارحة الأولى.*
*وعبر مدير عام التربية والتعليم في منطقة مكة المكرمة عن خالص تعازيه لوالد الفقيد وأبنائه وأشقائة وأسرته ولجميع أقاربه وزملائه المعلمين، وقال «إننا نعزي أنفسنا جميعا في وفاة أحد المعلمين المشهود لهم بالأمانة والأداء المتميز في مادته وعلاقته الحسنة مع زملائه المعلمين وإدارة المدرسة». داعيا له بالرحمة والمغفرة.*
*وكان التأثر واضحا على زملائه وطلابه في المدرسة التي كان يعمل بها الفقيد، وقال عدد من زملائه المعلمين «إنهم لم يصدقوا هذا الحدث». (جريدة عكاظ).*
*http://www.okaz.com.sa/okaz/osf/20090610/Con20090610283841.htm*

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

رابط جزء من محاضرة الشيخ مع مقاطع أخرى .. 
ومحاضرة الشيخ هي الأولى:
http://www.rofof.com/6tozbq10/Sh_fayz.html

----------


## أبوأنس الجارا

*تغمد الله الفقيد بواسع رحمته وتقبله من الشهداء وجمعنا الله به في مستقر رحمته
                  اللهم أمين أمين أمين*

----------


## بن نعمان

الأخوان أبا عابد المكي وأبا الليث الشيراني
جزاكما الله خيرا على المقطع فقد اشتقت لرؤية هذا الشيخ رحمه الله مما رأيت من الثناء العظيم عليه
أسأل الله أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويسكنه أعلى جناته

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أبو أنس الجارا..
حياك الله وبياك, وتقبل الله دعاءك!..

ابن نعمان,,
وإياك!..

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

> *المعلم الشنبري إلى مثواه الأخير
> 
> *


 !!!!!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

الأمر قريب.. يعني: الأخير في الدنيا.. وبعدها البعث والحشر.

----------


## زهوة

لا   اله الا الله  ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

 رزقه الله الجنة وألهم  اهله  الصبر

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## حسن الخلق

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وغفر له ولجميع موتى المسلمين

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أبو عمر الجداوي.
عدنان البخاري.
زهوة.
أبو أحمد المهاجر.
حسن الخلق.

جزاكم الله خيراً على مروركم!..

----------


## ابوانس الكنانى

فليهم الباري أهله وذويه الصبر والثبات والسلوان!..فليهم الباري أهله وذويه الصبر والثبات والسلوان!..

----------


## أبو ثابت القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم ارحم الشيخ فايز الشنبري رحمة واسعة .. وارفع درجته في عليين .. وتقبله من الشهداء .. وألهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان ..

أبشروا يا أهله ويا محبيه ..
فقبل مقتله ـ رحمه الله ـ بأشهر ..
رأى في منامه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، صافحه وقال له : ( أنت على الإسلام حتى تموت ) ...

الله أكبر .. أي بشارة هذه ؟!!
وأي غبطة .. وأي فرحة ..؟؟

ولم يخبر بذلك أحدا سوى أخي ، إذ كان من المقربين ومن خواص الشيخ ، واستأمنه على كتمان رؤياه ..

وقبل مقتله ـ رحمه الله ـ بأيام .. 
رأى أخي في منامه ، أن ابنة الشيخ قد صلبت ، وفي يد الشيخ سلاح يصوبه نحو ابنته ، فسدد طلقات صوب ابنته فقتلها !!..

والشيخ فايز ـ رحمه الله ـ له باع ليس بالسهل في تعبير الرؤى ، ولا يكاد يخطئ في تأويله للرؤى ـ رحمه الله ـ

مباشرة .. أخبره أخي بالرؤيا ، وطلب منه تعبيرها .. فقال الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ : ( سأطلق الدنيا ) !!..

وما هي إلا أيام .. ويقضي نحبه .. وتصعد روحه الطاهرة إلى بارئها ..
أسأل الله أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..

وكذلك .. مما رآه الشيخ في منامه قبل مقتله : رأى أن جميع أسنانه قد سقطت في كفه !!
فسأل أحد معبري الرؤى ، فأخبره بأن عمره سيطول !..

إلا أن السيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ أحس بعكس ذلك ، كما أشارت بذلك زوجته الأولى ـ صبرها الله ـ

وكذلك .. مما فعله الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ قبل مقتله بثلاث ليال : أنه نحر جزورا وقام بسلخه وتقطيعه .. ثم قسمه ووزعه على مئة وخمسين فقيرا ..

فعل كل هذا بنفسه ، ولم يشاركه في ذلك أحد ـ رحمه الله ـ

كما أنه ـ رحمه الله ـ استسمح من أهله وبعض طلبته ، وطلب منهم أن يعفوا عنه .. وأوصى أهله قبل موته ـ رحمه الله ..

وهذا أذان الشيخ رحمه الله ، قبل مقتله بأسبوع :


وهذه تلاوة خاشعة للشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ قبل مقتله بثلاث ليال ‏12‏ ‏/‏ ‏6‏ ‏/‏ ‏1430هـ ‏:


وهذه قصيدة نبطية بصوته رثى بها أحد أحبائه بعد أن استشهد في أرض الجهاد :
 

أمور كثيرة .. وخصال حميدة .. وسيرة عطره ..

لو أردنا عرضها لطال بنا المقام ، ولما وسعتها هذه الصفحات ..
حسبي منها ما كتبت .. وما كتبه أخي الحبيب / أبو الليث ..

بقي علينا أن ندعو له .. جمعنا الله به في دار كرامته ومستقر رحمته ..

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه .

----------


## ابو سماهر

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء جميع من دعاء للشهيد باذن الله الشيخ فايز الشنبري بالمناسبة هو يصير ولد عمتي ومن الأشراف الشنابرة من آلا بيت محمد (هنيئاً لك يابو انس ) والله يااخوان ماعهدناه الا رجلاً صالحا واصلنا لرحمه مطيع لأبيه لان امه متوفية في رمضان ليلة 27  وهو مات في الاثنين وهو صائم مصلي الضحى ( الله أكبر ) ما احسنها من خاتمة وهو يسكن في مكه المكرمة وكان امام وخطيب جامع منيع العبدلي ارجوكم يا اخوان ادعوا الله ان ينصر اهله على من بغى عليه اللهم أمين .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> رحمه الله وغفر له ...
>  هل للشيخ  تلاوة مسجلة بصوته ؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قصة مؤلمة حقا ، رحم الله الشيخ وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأسكنه الفردوس ..*

----------

